# CB I Hate Perfume Store?



## stillsoawesome (Aug 3, 2006)

Not sure how many people here are from the New York area but I'm wondering if anyone has ever gone to the CB I Hate Perfume shop in Brooklyn. It's owned by the guy who started or headed up Demeter for many years (I think). Apparently he has a whole range of scents there and he makes all his perfumes with an oil base instead of an alcohol one... but I don't know what the real difference in that would be? Anyway, has anyone ever been or ordered from his online shop? I'm wondering if its worth the trip from Manhattan.


----------

